# CAAD10 Garmin Vector Clearance Issues?



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone experienced Garmin Vector issues with FSA, S-Works 2014, and Hollogram SL cranksets? I read that you need 5mm of clearance between the crank arm and chain.

Gil


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't have enough clearance on my EVO running Hollowgram SL, but the CAAD10 I do (FSA K-Force crankset).


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Do you have the K-Force BB30 or BB386 crankset? The BB386 is a little wider. It appears only three companies are making true BB30 cranksets now (SRAM, Specialized and Cannondale).


----------



## Bernie 1 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've got Vector on a 2013 EVO Hi-Mod D/A Di2 w/ Hollowgram SiSL2. Garmin says you need 5mm but my clearance is 4mm. 800 miles so far and no rubbing or issues.


----------



## hypercycler (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a BB30 FSA K-Force crankset (2012 MY) got appx 5mm clearance (running Campy Chorus 11spd on the CAAD 10)

Bernie what's your frame size? I've got only 2.5-3mm clearance on my 56cm frame, running Campy SR 11spd.


----------



## Bernie 1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Frame size is 60cm.


----------



## jefero (Dec 27, 2013)

*SiSl2 with Vector on Evo*



Bernie 1 said:


> I've got Vector on a 2013 EVO Hi-Mod D/A Di2 w/ Hollowgram SiSL2. Garmin says you need 5mm but my clearance is 4mm. 800 miles so far and no rubbing or issues.



I just bought a 2014 EVO Black and want to put the Vector on, but it didn't fit on my 2012 Evo with SiSl. In that case, the cranks were too deep. Are the SiSl2's a different dimension? Although I bought my bike, I haven't picked it up yet. I don't get it till next week, but need to decide on pedals.

Thanks!


----------



## Bernie 1 (Dec 18, 2013)

My bike's in the shop or I'd measure SiSL2 crank for you. I measured before buying Vector and seem to recall SiSL2 was 35mm wide and 15mm deep. Garmin states that max allowable is 38 and 15 so SiSL2 is near/at the limit. Another thing to think about is frame size since larger frame sizes will help you achieve the 5mm chain clearance. As stated, I've got 4mm clearance with a 60cm frame and things are working fine.

Good luck and enjoy that EVO Black!


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, I have a 2014 Evo with FSA Gossamer crank and have no clearance issues with Vector's.


----------



## prenard (Jul 7, 2012)

Spark said:


> Hi, I have a 2014 Evo with FSA Gossamer crank and have no clearance issues with Vector's.


Hi,

I have just installed Vector on my SuperSix EVO with a FSA K-Light Triple crankset.

The arms of this crankset are wide (around 40 mm) and there is no gap between the pods and the arms... Power Balance is dramatically affected !

I would like to know width of your FSA Gossamer crankset. Do you have a lot of clearance between pods and arms ?

Thanks for your help.

Patrick


----------



## Spark (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi sorry for the slow reply, I've plenty of clearance. 

The arms are approximately 13.5-14mm thick and 33mm wide. I'm sure the maximum crack arm width is 38mm wide & 15mm thick and sure others will confirm this.

Hope you get them sorted, I'm very pleased with mine so far.


----------



## Bernie 1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Garmin states max crank arm width is 38mm wide and 15mm deep/thick.

Be careful about spacing between pod and crankarm. There needs to be at least a small gap between the pod and the crankarm (Garmin supplies the spacers with Vector). I've installed Vector on my SiSL2 crankset with one spacer per crankarm.


----------



## ainsy (Aug 24, 2008)

Does anyone know whether the new SISL 2 BB spindle will work with original SISL crank? Hoping the extra length (109mm v 104 mm) may assist with any clearance issues I may have fitting vectors onto my 48 cm 2012 Evo HM...

Thanks!


----------



## Bernie 1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry ainsy, don't have an answer for your spindle question.


----------



## brokenelbow3020 (Mar 25, 2014)

Below is question and response I got from Cannondale on this issue when I was looking to purchase a Stages power meter:

Question:
I have a 2012 Cannondale Supersix EVO Dura Ace with Cannondale SL Crankset. I am looking at getting the Stages Power Meter and I am wondering if Cannondale Hollowgram SI version (see http://www.stagescycling.com/<wbr>stagespower-models) for the non drive side crank arm will fit onto my Supersix?

Response:
*The short answer is no, the new SI crank arm will not work with an SISL crank. The new SI crank uses a 109mm spindle as opposed to the old 104mm spindle. ** What the difference in spacing means is putting a SI arm onto your SISL crankset may result in some clearance issues. The clearance issuse will manifest in the crank arm hitting the seatstay. I also checked about just buying a Stages arm and a 109mm spindle but also I found this option does not work. The arms will interface with the new spindle but spacing again will be off. If you put a 109mm spindle and keep your driveside crank arm the chainline will be off enough to severely affect your front derailleur shifting. *
* In order to make a Stages meter work on your bike you will need to purchase a 109mm spindle as well as the drive side crank arm. You will be able to keep your spider and chainrings with this option. *

The question I have for this forum is will that extra 5mm on the spindle really through off my front shifting that much? Has anyone tried this?

Cheers,


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm using the SI Stages with a SL crankset with the 104mm spindle, that's on a CAAD9 CX frame though so your milage may vary (I also use it on a Evo but that one has a SISL² and the new style 109mm spindle)...

The Stages 'plastic box' has plenty of clearance but the end of the SI arm is very close to the chainstay due the new arms having less 'built-in lateral offset' but, in my case, it doesn't touch even when pedaling hard. The spacing is off, yes, but I resolved this by moving my left shoe's cleat to compensate. So both feet are spaced equally (I have a pair of shoe that I use just for that particular setup).

Using a 109mm spindle with the old SL could work too but, depending of your drievtrain, the front derailleur could not be able to reach far enough for the big ring and the chainline would be aweful unless you're always in the few smallest cogs... But since the 109 spindles are aligned with spacers and not a fixed shoulder, there could be the option to play around with the spacers to minimize throwing just the driveside away from the frame by 4.5mm...


brokenelbow3020 said:


> Below is question and response I got from Cannondale on this issue when I was looking to purchase a Stages power meter:
> 
> Question:
> I have a 2012 Cannondale Supersix EVO Dura Ace with Cannondale SL Crankset. I am looking at getting the Stages Power Meter and I am wondering if Cannondale Hollowgram SI version (see http://www.stagescycling.com/<wbr>stagespower-models) for the non drive side crank arm will fit onto my Supersix?
> ...


----------

